# Can someone convince me to get a GTO instead of a G35?



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm on the brink of getting a GTO (as well documented on this forum  ), but suddenly friends are saying that I should get a G35 because they have a more attractive exterior, are better reviewed, and on top of that when the new 2008 GTO comes out, the current one will be known as "the stupid slow selling one" and will be history.

Can someone throw down these voices of reason and let me buy my GTO with peace of mind? lol


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Screw everybody. Take them both for a drive and buy the one you like best. If you buy the G35 don't get mad when we toast you


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

On a more mature note Do you believe everything you read? Looks are subjective and the 2004/2006 GTO will always be know as a musclecar. Numbers sold won't change that. When the new version comes out its going to be retro and you have to wait until it comes out. Assuming you like it. If you really have any doubts after the test drive then I don't know what to tell you. Good luck:cheers


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The 04-06 GTO isn't a dime a dozen car. No matter what they start calling it when the 08 comes out, if it actually does, I'm still gonna stand my car. It looks hot, it has a sweet interior, and power and performance to make it a blast to drive every time. i would not trade it for anything. the G35 is a nice car, but anyone can have one of those. It's a different type of people that buy the GTO. it's someone who wants to be different from the rest of the pack where you can have a car with looks inside and out, and the power to unleash your wildside. 

You just need to decide what you want in your driveway, something that says "I have a G35", or something that says "Don't mess with me b%tch".

Just my opinion, but I would say GTO is the way to go.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I would say that if you drive both cars and still question the GTO. IT'S NOT FOR YOU.

I needed absolutely no convincing, in fact I had to make myself stay away.

And for the 2008 GTO, so far it doesn't really exist just rumors. I don't like the retro things there doin' either. Other than the Challenger, that I might _consider_ someday.

I LOVE MY GTO!!!! :cool 
Monica


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

And if you plan on keeping it what will you have in 7/8 yrs. A G35 eeeewww


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

G35's are HAWT. I love those cars. But the GTO has a definite something you can't get with a G35...


V8 rumble.  :cool


----------



## rac156 (Jan 28, 2006)

I had the same question myself. After a test drive (the extra 100 hp is noticable) I bought a 2005 GTO. Sure there *may* be a new GTO in 2008 but there *will* be a new G35 in 2007.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

400 HP........ is there really anymore that needs to be said?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GibsonUSA said:


> "the stupid slow selling one"



put that G35 on the line with my goat and we will see who laughs last..... i'll tell you what i will even give it a head start.......... 

if you do get a G35 go ahead and study the back end of a GTO cause that is all you're gonna see...


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

lots of people buy G35's, if that meets your needs better than who cares which is faster? Drive both and buy what you want, don't let other people decide what's good.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> lots of people buy G35's, if that meets your needs better than who cares which is faster? Drive both and buy what you want, don't let other people decide what's good.


:agree Well said, sir.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

See 50 G35s for every GTO i see. The GTO is more exclusive


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

GibsonUSA said:


> I'm on the brink of getting a GTO (as well documented on this forum  ), but suddenly friends are saying that I should get a G35 because they have a more attractive exterior, are better reviewed, and on top of that when the new 2008 GTO comes out, the current one will be known as "the stupid slow selling one" and will be history.
> 
> Can someone throw down these voices of reason and let me buy my GTO with peace of mind? lol


If your friends were jumping off a bridge...
Really, they sound like dorks. The ONLY people who talk trash about the GTO have never driven one. The G35 has some nice styling cues, but it is not in the same league as The Goat. It has basicly the same body as the Audi TT, Nissan z, Hyundai Tiburon, basicly the list goes on. Do you want a compact sports coupe or a high performance musclecar?
Pontiac has made history with the GTO, What does Infinity boast? I agree with the test drive folks, if you still have any doubts after comparing the driving experience, DON'T buy a musclecar-it's not for you. I could drive anything, within limits, and I love my GTO. I see G35s around town and wonder why they settled for that. I know a guy that drives one. When we chat, it is about my car, not his. Can you say envy?


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I was also considering both. One of the biggest things that I liked about the G35 was the more perceived "luxury status" and the fact that it's available with a factory navigation system.

I decided that I didn't really care about status, and with $1k I can buy a much better nav system from Pioneer.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

First. Why would you ask that question on a GTO forum? You should already know which direction we're gonna try to steer you in. Just do the test drive of both cars and decide for yourself. It's that simple. I'm sure you'll decide what's best for you at the time of signing the contract. With that said, enjoy your new GTO :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

vrb747 said:


> See 50 G35s for every GTO i see. The GTO is more exclusive


^^^^^^what he said^^^^^^^:agree


----------



## rolo06 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not always an easy call. This is coming from a guy who traded in his modified Audi TT in Feb. for a new Goat, so I understand where the "Luxury Sports Car" guys are coming from. They are fun and refined, but I will tell you that I truely felt the GTO's fit and finish is easily as good as some of the import stuff, and it pulls the same Gs on the skidpad as a Nissan Z, and that's with a stock suspension. My neighbor has a G-35 and I drove it, and I can say that it is slow. I kept waiting for the cam to kick in at high revs or something, but nothing ever happened. Everyone thinks their car is fast, because they have no real point of reference. I drove the GTO and it really did make me laugh, there is no comparison between the two motors. I haven't just beat a couple of G-35 Sport Coupes but flat out embarrased them, hell I just walked away from an STI yesterday from a rolling start.

You will not find a more complete performance package for the price in the GTO. If you want more aggressive styling, more amenities for your daily commute, and don't mind getting put in your place by a lot of other sports cars out there, get the Infinity.:cheers 

P.S. Hardly any aftermarket go fast parts for the G


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

hi name roger well first off drive the GTO second i have 1 of 64 made with the options..like the other cars in history they just go up in price,i am an old school muscle car guy have had them all it seems and the gto just is an awesome car to drive from its snappy performance to its awesome interior and the outside looks alot better since it has the ram air and other options..like i said DRIVE IT NOTHING COMPARES and the looks it gets as u drive are worth well lmao.....and the best thing you dont see them every where you look nice having something most people dont...just my two cents///RC


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Back seat*

Get in the back seat of both cars and compare...... oh wait you can't get in the back seat of a G35.:lol: 

Another thing look at the photos of the GTO without the spoiler. You will be surprised at how different it looks. If you like the lines of the G35 you will love a spoilerless GTO.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

Get the GTO. I have never driven the other car. Don't need to.:lol: Good luck and enjoy your new GTO.:cool


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

The G35 is an excellent car, for what it is. I had a 350Z which is about the same without all the extras and the back seat. These cars are wonderful handlers and a great machine overall. Now the GTO, it is in your face power! It has a great V8 rumble that the G35 can't even begin to announce. Price wise, GTO should be a little cheaper. Insurance wise, GTO should be a lot cheaper. Gas mileage wise, the GTO will burn regular, G35 you wouldn't dare. The actual mileage will be about the same depending on driving style and grade of gasoline. Buy gasoline futures you will make a mint or loose a ton.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

G35 is a nice ride. Good luck finding one with a 6-speed though.

Back when I was shopping for cars, I went by an Infiniti dealership. We arranged for a test drive, and I asked for a manual.

They looked at me as if I stepped out of a flying saucer. "Why would you want that?? Nobody gets a 6-speed. They're special order!"

Morons.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I drove one and thought it was an overpriced ricer....which it is....IMOP, I like a car that has some GRUNT to it...I didn't have that "ohhhh, I gotta have this" feeling when I drove the Infiniti....

If you are looking for something that has all the power and a good comfortable ride, go with the GTO. I trade my Mercedes in for mine and have never looked back! I think my GTO is 10 times more car then what my Benz was!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GibsonUSA said:


> When the new 2008 GTO comes out, the current one will be known as "the stupid slow selling one" and will be history.


Of course, next to the GTO, you can have a "stupid slow" G35 right now. 

Come on, you know what you want. Don't play it safe and compromise -- because you're always going to regret it. Be a man, get the Goat, and punt all your ricer friends in the weeds.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

GibsonUSA still there? :seeya:


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> GibsonUSA still there? :seeya:


Yeah, and I'm gettin my butt into a GTO lol. 

You guys are too nice._ "Aww it depends on what you like"......_not the *"Forget G35 and every other car that GTO must kill! Those cars are crap and if you buy something else than you are a fool!!"*

That's what I wanted to hear. 

jk. 


The G35 is approximately 120 horsepower less than I require! Plus there are 4 people at my job that already have G35s.....what am I supposed to do.....join the collection?

You are right too....the GTO in 5 years has a much better chance of still being admired than a G35.


Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck brother. Send pics:cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm gonna play devil's advocate here, although having never driven one, the G35's dont look like bad cars. They turn well, look very clean, are quite luxurious (which is to be expected from that price). Plus, they come in a 4 door version. The GTO has great rear legroom for a 2+2, but it's hard as hell to get back there. If you don't want to deal with that, yet still want something that is fairly fun to drive and no one will make fun of, a G35 is not a bad choice. They'll certainly hold their value better than these GTO's seem to.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

rolo06 said:


> P.S. Hardly any aftermarket go fast parts for the G


They may not have alot, but they have ones that count.

Pick up a used G35 for $25k and add a $6k turbo kit and you're in GTO price and HP range.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> They may not have alot, but they have ones that count.
> 
> Pick up a used G35 for $25k and add a $6k turbo kit and you're in GTO price and HP range.


I raced a Stillen G35 turbo. Guy said it had 425 hp. He turned 13.3 at 106 I was 13.0 at 109 with my heavier car that had 25 fewer hp. After the run he was asking what I had done, and when he found out it was stock he was dissapointed. 

Really though, if you are going to do that, buy a used G35 and modify it, you might as well by a used GTO and mod it and crush the G35 that much worse.

I looked at the G35 before I bought the GTO. As Groucho said there wasn't any sticks available. They told me to buy a 350z if I really wanted a stick and that the resale of a G35 with a stick would be in the toilet. 

Drive both cars, you'll find the GTO to be the in your face car and the G35 to be the lets play nice car.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you really want a V-6?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Driving a Goat has an "everyone is envious", head turning experience. People will hang out their windows and stare at the car in traffic. People will as you if it really has a 6 litre. 
I imagine driving a G35 would make you feel like a young upwardly mobile professional.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

GibsonUSA said:


> Plus there are 4 people at my job that already have G35s.....what am I supposed to do.....join the collection?


Funny there are about four G35's at my job also. Two of them are black, identical and they always park next to each other. I go out of my way at times to park in between them so they can cower in the presence the *GOAT*:willy:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I'm gonna play devil's advocate here, although having never driven one, the G35's dont look like bad cars. They turn well, look very clean, are quite luxurious (which is to be expected from that price). Plus, they come in a 4 door version. The GTO has great rear legroom for a 2+2, but it's hard as hell to get back there. If you don't want to deal with that, yet still want something that is fairly fun to drive and no one will make fun of, a G35 is not a bad choice. They'll certainly hold their value better than these GTO's seem to.


GTO comes in a 4 door version also.....a "Holden". So unless he is buying the 4 door there is no comparison because of the rear leg room on the G35 coupe.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> Funny there are about four G35's at my job also. Two of them are black, identical and they always park next to each other. I go out of my way at times to park in between them so they can cower in the presence the *GOAT*:willy:


 Now thats funnyarty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> Pick up a used G35 for $25k and add a $6k turbo kit.


Hmmm. Think I'm going to buy a used GTO and put a turbo on it so I can pinch a loaf on that.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, I think we've said enough about how bad a GTO would smoke a G35. Honestly, I bought the GTO because of its price, it is rare and its a BLAST to drive. If you really want to make an informed decision, take both for a text drive and sit down and crunch the numbers. If the G35 works for you, go for it, if it doesnt, your a GTO man!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Hmmm. Think I'm going to buy a used GTO and put a turbo on it so I can pinch a loaf on that.


HAHAHAHAHA, thank you, that made my damn morning. I almost fell out my fuggin chair!


----------



## Taka2005 (Sep 2, 2005)

I test drove a G35 Coupe and the Goat just about back-to-back, and it was a no-brainer for me. The G35 had a nicer shifter, but that was about it. Once I felt the power and saw the build quality of the Goat, I didn't look back.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Hmmm. Think I'm going to buy a used GTO and put a turbo on it so I can pinch a loaf on that.


I wasn't making a point that the G35 was better, I was simply pointing out that there IS an aftermarket for G35 parts.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> I wasn't making a point that the G35 was better, I was simply pointing out that there IS an aftermarket for G35 parts.


I was just joking around. Didn't mean to come across as rude...


----------

